# weird behaviour between 2 whites tree frogs



## twydell (Jul 29, 2008)

i notice sometimes they will try to lunge and attack eachother, especially during feeding, which makes me laugh but on a serious note is that normal? lol... 1 of them actually put the other entire head in its mouth until the other 1 had enough.....and i notice this very odd behaviour just before they attack eachother, they move their bums up and down and then jump, both of them, for eachother.... is this normal lol :hmm:

makes me laugh when 1 of them steals the cricket the other 1 wanted and he gets pissed off and trys to pounce on him for stealing his food lol


----------



## jennlovesfrogs (Jan 22, 2009)

lol, are they both the same size? if so, I shouldn't worry about them trying to eat each other! how many do you have in the tank? and what size is the tank? I have noticed mine do it on occasion, but it's purely by accident when two of them go for the same cricket and doh! one gets a mouthfull of frog instead, and boy doesn't that frog look stupid! 
To be honest, I would keep an eye on them, incase they are fighting. and perhaps you should chuck in a few extra crickets than normal and what ever doesn't get eaten just remove them. to try and save the squabbles. xx.


----------



## woooding (Jun 10, 2009)

mine do that all the time their retarded

screw having a vision based on movement!

+ they lunge first ask questions later

funny watching them spit out their mates foot


----------



## andaroo (Nov 14, 2008)

Lol mine do it too almost every feeding! They are so funny :lol2: I find they do it a few seconds after the other has got the cricket.

I've started using small yellow plastic tongs to feed them and last night as soon as they saw the yellow tongs in the tank i saw this green blur with its mouth open flying towards me! Then the other got the cricket then tried to eat the tongs too (fish, the same one who had the papertowel incident)


----------

